# Beam Me Up Sale! 25% Off at ServoCity!



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't miss out! Right *now thru February 9th* get *25% OFF select Beams & Accessories!*

https://www.servocity.com/html/aluminum_beams___accessories.html

Sale prices valid for online orders only. Inventory is limited and items may sell out.


----------

